
Show HN: Data Calculator: See who makes money selling your data and how much - rvrabec
https://app.fastgarden.io/assessment
======
rvrabec
The news about companies making billions off targeted ads and data access
agreements is interesting. We get that hackers made money off the Equifax and
Marriott breaches. But this information about the data market had me thinking,
is my data making these companies a few pennies or is there more on the table?

This app calculates the value of a person’s data based on two sets of
information. First, the apps you use, their data sharing agreements, and their
annual revenue per user. Second, the email you use and the associated accounts
that hackers have stolen information from. We’re working on improving our
estimation methodology, but the data brokerage market is pretty opaque. Here
are the sources and methods: [https://medium.com/fast-garden/fast-garden-
assessment-data-s...](https://medium.com/fast-garden/fast-garden-assessment-
data-sources-399dad064723)

Thanks in advance for the thoughts, ideas, feedback.

------
griffinkelly
This is pretty cool and at minimum food for thought on who's making money on
my data. Where did you get the dollar amounts? Is that based on facts and
conversations with these companies/data brokers?

~~~
rvrabec
Thanks! The dollar amounts for data brokers come from their annual revenue
statements. Though my experience in the industry plays into the estimate of
how big their consumer files are and how much on average they make selling
someone's data.

------
snowpython
How quickly do you anticipate being able to sell data and make your consumers
money?

How do you envision paying customers/individuals?

~~~
rvrabec
When you join Fast Garden we try to make it clear which datasets are in demand
and how they'll be used, for example, location data or purchase behavior.
Because of this, payment from companies to sellers is quick. We're testing the
details right now; should we pay people in monthly or weekly micropayments? or
pay people in yearly sums that are larger? It depends on the goals of the
people sharing their data. We've already gotten interest from people who are
used to selling their information because unlike a platform like Survey
Monkey, we'll create payment predictability for people who sell their
information over time.

------
iamericyes
Very interesting tool and wild to see how much your data can go for. So cool.

~~~
rvrabec
Thanks for checking it out Eric! Do you mind sharing how much your data was
worth?

------
alechter
LOVE THIS! Can’t wait to get control of my personal data again

